# Beim booten nach Debian Installation - Grub hängt



## the snake II (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir über nacht alle 14 offiziellen *.iso's zu Debian besorgt. Zur Version kann ich kaum was sagen, weil ich noch keine Ahnung von Linux etc. habe, aber soviel kann ich sagen:"3.1_r0a" und "i386".
Der Rechner war bis heute ein Windows98 System, das ich jetzt aus Interesse und Zweckgründen als Homeserver einrichten möchte.
Nachdem ich die erste CD-Rom einlegte und mir nach ein paar Einstellungen zum Thema Partitionen etc. einen Reboot verlangte, folgte nach dem Initialisieren der Hardware (BIOS) folgender Text:

```
Verifying DMI Pool Data ........
GRUB Loading stage1.5.


GRUB loading, please wait...
_
```
Ab da geschieht (mindestens 15 Minuten nichts (habs nicht länger ausprobiert.))
Bei google.de hab ich keine konkrete Lösung gefunden sondern nur die Aufforderung mir die Logfile anzusehen, aber ohne Bootfähiges System ist das schwer und umbauen in meinen WinXP Rechner wäre dann der Schritt, wenn ihr mir nicht anders helfen könnt.
Kennt das jemand? Hat das eine bestimmte Ursache oder kommt da mehr in Betracht?


Vielen Dank schonmal,


The Snake

//Edit:

```
Sie müssen manuell mit dem Kernel /vmlinuz auf der Partition /dev/hda1 starten und root=/dev/hda1 dem kernel als Parameter übergeben.
```
Nachdem ich Debian nochmal installiert habe, habe ich Grubs und LiLo nicht installiert, weil das nicht ging:





			
				Debian Setup CD1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Grub-Paket konnte nicht nach /target/ installiert werden. Die Installation von Grub als Bootloader ist jedoch erforderlich. Das Problem muss allerdings Grub nicht zwangsläufig betreffen, deshalb könnte es möglich sein, die Installation fortzusetzen.
> 
> GRUB konnte nicht installiert werden. Trotzdem fortfahren?


So ähnlich auch bei LiLo. Ich habe dann weiter installiert. Er sagte mir, dass ich ohne Bootloader das Obenstehende machen soll. Da ich aber keine Ahnung von Linux habe, weiß ich nicht, wie das geht. Könnte mir das jemand erklären?

Vielen Dank

//Edit2:
So...geschafft. Hab meine Festplatte aus dem Server in meinen WinXP Rechner getan und installiert...dabei habe ich mir zwar das gesamte System ruiniert und musste grade Windows neu installieren... alle Daten futsch...naja egal


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

Lösch am besten mal ALLE Partitionen auf der Platte.
Wenn du auf manchen Daten draufhast die du behalten möchtest, kannst du die weglassen!

Übrigens: i386 ist nicht die Linuxversion sondern die Architektur, also sowas wie die Prozessorversion


----------

